

Sometimes, Establishing Expertise Doesn’t Pay Off - kylecordes
http://kylecordes.com/2010/expertise-doesnt-pay

======
oorja
Hello Mr.Cordes I just hope not every body thinks in terms of converting
business to their passion.Business is important but there is always something
called mental satisfaction for achieving something that would be helpful to a
lot of people.Materialism is good for the growth of society in general but
when balanced with compassion its divine.

